# breeders Portugal



## safir11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi! I had a really bad experience when I bought two tortoises from a man that said to be moving so couldn't keep them, but he send me two turtles, and illegal ones :x
I was very sad, but I already have a enclosure for them, so I wanted to know if someone knows about trusty breeders nearby! I really want one, and I'll take very good care of her 

Please, please help me!


----------

